# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Tour Du lịch Cần Thơ - Cà Mau - Bạc Liêu - Sóc Trăng 5 ngày 4 đêm(Máy Bay)

## binhanhsaomoi

*Tour Du lịch Cần Thơ - Cà Mau - Bạc Liêu - Sóc Trăng 5 ngày 4 đêm(Máy Bay)*

_Đất mũi Cà Mau - cực Nam của Tổ quốc là vùng đất được khai phá vào cuối thế kỷ 17, đầu thế kỷ 18 gắn liền với cuộc sống quần tụ của ba dân tộc: Việt, Hoa, Khmer. Do vậy mà có sự giao thoa những nét sinh hoạt văn hoá đa sắc tộc thể hiện qua nhiều phong tục, tập quán phong phú và đặc sắc. Với một vùng đất phù sa mầu mỡ có những khu rừng ngập nước quanh năm; dưới tán rừng có nhiều loài chim, thú, thủy sản sinh sống đã tạo cho Cà Mau một cảnh quan đặc sắc mang nét riêng của vùng đất trẻ đầy hoang sơ, mới lạ. Với chương trình này còn là dịp để Quý khách đến với những ngôi chùa Khơ Me, tìm hiểu về cộng đồng người Khơ Me Nam Bộ, cùng thưởng thức những món ăn dân dã miệt vườn của vùng sông nước Cửu Long._

*Chương trình chi tiết:*

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Cần Thơ    (Ăn Trưa, Tối)*

*06h00:* Quý khách tập trung tại điểm hẹn, xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đưa Quý khách ra sân bay Nội Bài, người tiễn đoàn trợ giúp khách làm thủ tục lên máy bay, đáp chuyến bay đáp chuyến bay VN 287 đi Cần Thơ. Đến sân bay Cần Thơ lúc, xe và hướng dẫn viên địa phương đón đoàn đưa về khách sạn nhận phòng nếu có phòng sớm(giờ nhận phòng 13h00) nghỉ ngơi, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều:* Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan thành phố Cần thơ; Đền Bình Thuỷ, nhà cổ Công tử Cần Thơ, chiêm ngưỡng kiến trúc độc đáo của chùa Kh'Me có tên gọi là Chùa Munir ân Say va tham quan ngôi chùa cổ Chùa Ông. Buổi tối quý khách dùng cơm trên Nhà hàng nổi Cần Thơ, thuyền dạo trên sông Hậu và thưởng thức đàn ca tài tử. Nghỉ đêm tại Cần Thơ. 

*Ngày 02: Cần Thơ - Cà Mau    (Ăn Sáng , Trưa , Tối)*

*07h00:* Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đi thuyền tham quan bến Ninh Kiều, thăm chợ nổi Phong Điền và Cái Răng, thăm vườn trái cây. Quý khách thay trang phục áo bà ba cùng xuống ao tham gia chương trình Be mương tát cá. Quý khách sẽ dùng gàu sòng tát cạn nước và tát cá và dùng bữa trưa với những sản phẩm bắt được. Ngoài ra, quí khách có thể đi dạo vườn trái cây, tham quan nhà cổ Nam Bộ, các dụng cụ đánh bắt vùng Đồng bằng sông Cửu Long, tham quan khu vực làng nghề truyền thống Nam Bộ: làm bánh tráng, chưng cất rượu, thủ công mỹ nghệ. Ngoài ra quý khách có thể xem đua heo, tham gia các trò chơi câu cá sấu, chèo thuyền trên sông nước. Chiều khởi hành đi Cà Mau. Đến Cà Mau nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi. 

*Ngày 03: Cà Mau - Đất Mũi - Bạc Liêu  (Ăn Sáng , Trưa, Tối)*

Quý khách dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Quý khách lên Cano Cao Tốc đi Đất Mũi Cà Mau, Cano đưa qúy khách đi trên sông ngang qua Năm Căn, rừng tràm, đước... vào những con rạch nhỏ với những cánh rừng ngập mặn bao la, bạt ngàn và đến thăm vùng đất tận cùng của Tổ quốc. Ăn trưa tại Nhà hàng Thủy Tạ. Tham quan cột tọa độ, tìm hiểu sự dịch chuyển ra biển của đất mũi Cà Mau. Khởi hành về Bạc Liêu. Nhận phòng nghỉ đêm tại Bạc Liêu. 

*Ngày 04: Bạc Liêu - Sóc Trăng - Cần Thơ (Ăn Sáng, Trưa, Tối)*

Ăn sáng, trả phòng. Khởi hành về Sóc Trăng. Trên đường về ghé viếng Chùa Bửu Sơn với tên gọi khác: chùa Đất sét, chiêm ngưỡng những pho tượng được làm hoàn toàn bằng đất sét và những cặp nến cháy suốt trăm năm. Viếng chuà Dơi, chùa Kleang – ngôi chùa cổ nhất Sóc Trăng. Về Cần Thơ nhận phòng, nghỉ đêm tại Cần Thơ.

*Ngày 05: Cần Thơ - Hà Nội   (Ăn Sáng, Trưa)*

Dùng điểm tâm. Đoàn xuống tàu du lịch tại bến Ninh Kiều đi tham quan chợ nổi Cái Răng – Nét văn hóa độc đáo của văn minh sông nước. Du khách tham quan nếp sinh hoạt của người dân đồng bằng sông Cửu Long trên vùng sông nước. Ăn trưa, trả phòng. Xe đưa quý khách dạo chợ Cần Thơ, mua quà lưu niệm. Xe và HDV đưa quí khách ra sân bay Cần Thơ đi Hà Nội. Về đến Hà Nội xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát. Kết thúc chuyến đi.

*Giá trọn gói áp cho 01 khách: 2.550.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*

** Giá bao gồm:*

1- Xe ô tô đời mới phục vụ theo chương trình.
2- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2*,  phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi tivi, điều hòa, nóng lạnh...
3-  Ăn các bữa ăn theo chương trình, 90.000đ/bữa chính và 25.000đ/bữa sáng.
4- Hướng dẫn viên tại các điểm tham quan.
5-  Vé tham quan tại các điểm theo chương trình.
6- Thuyền thăm quan trên sông.
7- Bảo hiểm du lịch.

** Giá không bao gồm: * 

1-  Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình, thuế VAT.
2-  Vé máy bay khứ hồi Hà Nội//Tp.Hồ Chí Minh//Hà Nội _(Vé máy bay tùy thuộc vào thời gian đặt tour)- Giờ bay sẽ được thông báo cụ thể._
** Ghi chú:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4)3.932.7210/ Hotline:* *0966.072.571**– Ms Bình*


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

